# Denial code N122



## mmmorgan (Sep 24, 2015)

Has anyone received a denial for Code N122 even when you have billed the correct primary code?  We are seeing these denials from BC/BS and Humana Medicare products.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 24, 2015)

mmmorgan said:


> Has anyone received a denial for Code N122 even when you have billed the correct primary code?  We are seeing these denials from BC/BS and Humana Medicare products.



It would help to know what codes were submitted as an example.


----------

